
Http://(Type any keyword here).jpg.to/random - folkster
http://jpg.to/
======
folkster
You can join the options using a "+" character. e.g.
<http://cat.jpg.to/r+l+gif> is a random large cat gif image. options
available:

"jpg" "gif" "png"

"face" "photo" "clipart" "lineart"

"black" "blue" "brown" "gray" "green" "orange" "pink" "purple" "red" "teal"
"white" "yellow"

"huge" "xxl" "xxlarge" "xl" "xlarge" "l" "large" "m" "medium" "s" "small" "xs"
"i" "icon"

"r" "random"

------
GoodIntentions
Made three requests following links in this thread, all three times request
policy indicated off-site content.

Looks like a hot-link generator to me :(

------
viggity
<http://lorempixel.com/> \- does something very similar, but you can tell it
the size of picture you're looking for and all the images are creative
commons.

<http://lorempixel.com/400/200/sports/2/>

~~~
anandvc
Interesting... the size option could be useful. lorempixel seems to be limited
in terms of keywords to a certain pre-fixed set though.

------
aaronmerriam

        http://www.placenoun.com/<keyword>/<width>/<height>/
    

<http://www.placenoun.com/unicorn/600/700/>

Actually usable for placeholder images since it returns an actual picture, not
an html page with an image tag.

------
balac
Also discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3256385>

------
noonespecial
<http://lolcat.jpg.to/random>

Awesome. Now I can browse cheezburger without all of the popup spam.

------
anandvc
Is there a documented list of all the parameters somewhere? How did you know
about /random+large+gray?

~~~
folkster
Because I am the creator. :p Thanks for reminding me, I am adding the list to
the about page now.

------
eli
What's the license for these images?

~~~
wavephorm
Looks like it's a front end to Google Image Search, so use at your own risk.

------
zeeone
Why is <http://man.jpg.to> creepy/NSFW?

~~~
astrodust
As a note, the "safe" filter is __completely off __for these searches. Results
may not be as intended. Consult a doctor for details.

------
sequoia

        function jpgto(){
          local jptkeyword=$1;
          local jptpath=$2;
          curl -silent -F keyword=$jptkeyword -F file="@$jptpath" jpg.to/finish.php >> /dev/null;
          echo "http://jpg.to/$jptkeyword";
        }
    
    
        [you@home]$ jpgto kittay /path/to/cat.jpg
    

jpgto bash function! Now with no error checking for _worry free_ performance!!
:p <https://gist.github.com/1878588>

EDIT: it outputs the vote link because we don't know if you have the top img
for that tag.

------
melps
I think it just gets the first image from google images with your given
keyword. You can also get the second, third, etc by doing
<http://kittens2.jpg.to>, <http://kittens3.jpg.to>

You can also do <http://kittensgif.jpg.to>. Queue
<http://headexplodegif.jpg.to>

------
liampmccabe
Potentially very useful. It would be even more useful if you could add width
and height parameters. Assuming you are the creator of course.

------
phzbOx
<http://natalieportman.jpg.to/> Doesn't work!

~~~
gsa
IMDB is blocking image hotlinking, opening the img source works fine.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Well, if it's possible to upload own picture, perhaps it might make sense to
cache images in the cloud, at least when hotlinking is disabled.

------
TomAnthony
Is there an advantage to having the keyword in the subdomain rather than the
query string?

Also - <http://dinosaur.jpg.to/> doesn't work unfortunately. :(

~~~
city41
That one works for me, but <http://puppy.jpg.to/> doesn't work for me (brings
up a broken image that is a link to
[http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/nature/pages/beagle-
puppy.sh...](http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/nature/pages/beagle-
puppy.shtml)). So it looks like the "proxy" nature of this service will lead
to failure at times.

------
motyar
I think using the same technique as <http://motyar.info/love/cats> Which web
API you are using? I am using Google Image search.

~~~
folkster
Google Image search too :)

------
minikomi
Pretty fun!

For writing murder notes : <http://jsfiddle.net/c8B5G/embedded/result/>

~~~
anandvc
Very cool! :) Can you filter the punctuation marks? It shows broken images for
things like question marks and periods.

~~~
minikomi
Unfortunately, escaped characters aren't allowed as subdomains so you'll have
to hardcode them as a switch/ifelse chain which returns appropriate searches
(eg . => "fullstop.jpg.to")..

Feel free to fork and do so though :)

------
systemizer
Just curious: why are you importing so many fonts?

~~~
folkster
They would be useful when I further develop the site. Now I think I should
just "comment" them away.

------
tripzilch
This is so awesome. Super simple idea but I'm already grinning like a maniac
coming up with ideas of what to use it for

------
adamtmca
Well, I am impressed.

<http://monkeyonapig.jpg.to/>

~~~
Bocker
Hah, me too. Made me laugh... thx

------
jfoldi
ROFL this is awesome! Not sure why my buddy comes up when I type in my name
though...

------
reedcat
Click 'Go' w/o typing a keyword and you get an application error :(

------
ssharp
This is cool, but I'd much prefer something with free-use licenses.

Obligatory try:

<http://tonydanza.jpg.to>

[x]

:(

~~~
folkster
If a broken image is found, you can upload your own image to replace it :)
<http://jpg.to/upload.php>

------
sotu
<http://josh.jpg.to/> lol this is my friend

------
somestuff
My face when reading the title: :|

My face when I tried <http://kittens.jpg.to/> :D

My face when the next random stab yielded a <http://bucketofkittens.jpg.to/>
:O \o/ :O INTERNETS WOO :D

~~~
xyzzyb
Sounds like you'd prefer {placekitten}: <http://placekitten.com/>

<http://placekitten.com/300/300>

------
stefankendall
<http://shits.jpg.to>

(NSFW)

